# NISMO owners, please read



## venom600 (Aug 10, 2005)

I bought an '05 NISMO crew cab 2 weeks ago and I'm just now reading the owners manual. I was trying to figure out how to do 2 things:

1) use HDC (Hill Descent Control)
2) turn off the VDC (anti-slip)

According to the owners manual, I should have buttons to activate/deactivate both of these features. I 'should' have a 'VDC OFF' button to disable the vehicle dynamic control. I also 'should' have a button that looks like an SUV descending a hill, which would activate HDC.

Is it normal for me to be missing these two items? Are other NISMO owners missing these two buttons?

Thanks,
--Ben


----------



## DriBak (Aug 21, 2005)

I just also bought an O5 NISMO KC 4X2 I knew it had the rear locker only, are the other feautures you mention only available on the 4X4? Is that what you have? They are added options, if you paid extra for them you should have them. Don't you love this truck it spanks my Tacoma in all ways, that is why the Tacoma is gone.
Ric-


----------



## venom600 (Aug 10, 2005)

I just did a bit more research and it looks like Vehicle Dynamic Control (VDC), Hill Start Assist (HSA) and Hill Descent Control (HDC) are *not* part of the NISMO package. The brochures, etc. are a bit misleading about this, however. There is an optional 'NISMO Traction Package', which adds these two features. Apparently my NISMO 4x4 Crew Cab did not include this extra package. 

--Ben


----------



## 05 NISMO 4X4 (Jun 4, 2005)

Venom,

You are correct, you had to have ordered your NISMO with the Traction Package in order to get the VDC, Hill Assist and Hill Decent Assist. If I remember correctly, you also had to order the Air Bag Package as well! Not sure what one had to do with the other, but that's the way the Nissan Build Your Own site did it! The electronic rear locker, Blistien Shocks, BFG Tires and Skid Plates are all part of the NISMO package, and not available on the other trim levels, all other options can be had on the other various models.


----------



## venom600 (Aug 10, 2005)

05 NISMO 4X4 said:


> Venom,
> 
> You are correct, you had to have ordered your NISMO with the Traction Package in order to get the VDC, Hill Assist and Hill Decent Assist. If I remember correctly, you also had to order the Air Bag Package as well! Not sure what one had to do with the other, but that's the way the Nissan Build Your Own site did it! The electronic rear locker, Blistien Shocks, BFG Tires and Skid Plates are all part of the NISMO package, and not available on the other trim levels, all other options can be had on the other various models.


So, do you know if the traction package is something I can go back in and have them add on after the fact?

--Ben


----------



## 05 NISMO 4X4 (Jun 4, 2005)

venom600 said:


> So, do you know if the traction package is something I can go back in and have them add on after the fact?
> 
> --Ben


I doubt it. I think it's somehow intergrated with the ABS system on the truck.


----------



## VirginiaOffRoad (Aug 18, 2005)

If I'm not mistaken, you also need to have an automatic transmission to have the hill descent assist feature. If you have a 6spd, you just have to keep in low gears yourself.


----------



## scuba91ta (Aug 19, 2005)

yeah those were options - my nismo does not have them either....


----------



## Lurk (Jul 27, 2005)

Could be mistaken, but I think the Nismo package also comes with Active Brake Limited Slip (ABLS) which is an add-on option for LE.


----------



## scuba91ta (Aug 19, 2005)

im pretty sure your right - i KNOW mine has it... wether all nismos do or not i couldnt tell ya... but with the alsd im not sure that either dtc or hill assist and decent assist really would do much....


----------



## brain (Jun 29, 2005)

scuba91ta said:


> im pretty sure your right - i KNOW mine has it... wether all nismos do or not i couldnt tell ya... but with the alsd im not sure that either dtc or hill assist and decent assist really would do much....


On the nissanusa site, it says that the Nisimo's come with an On-demand Locking Rear Differential. Any unidentified buttons floating around?


----------



## Lurk (Jul 27, 2005)

All I have on the panel besides the 4wd selector is the diff lock. Iit would be nice to have more buttons, but I have no use for hill assist and descent control around here... my brakes are working fine :thumbup: 



brain said:


> On the nissanusa site, it says that the Nisimo's come with an On-demand Locking Rear Differential. Any unidentified buttons floating around?


----------



## jeff_adams (Jul 29, 2005)

brain said:


> On the nissanusa site, it says that the Nisimo's come with an On-demand Locking Rear Differential. Any unidentified buttons floating around?



I don't own a Nismo, but I got out my owner's manual and looked for you. The button is located on a line with the 4X4 switch. It's on the far right and has a picture of 4 tires with an "X" on the back axle with the word "lock". You ONLY use it when you're stuck and you must be in 4-wheel low and not moving. Unlock it as soon as you are out of trouble. It's also on that row of buttons that you'd find the hill descent, VDC, ect.


----------



## Nismo_Dom (Sep 1, 2005)

*Hill Decent*

I have those two extra buttons on my Nismo. I'll try to take a picture tomorrow of what they look like. They are located down near the locking differential button.


----------



## avenger (Oct 7, 2005)

a bunch of nismo owners on other sites report that you can get those features on NISMO models by just buying and installing the switches in 2005's... 2006's dont do it according to one guy...

The 05's are supposedly pre-wired for HDC and VDC, and you just put the connectors on the switches... I wasn't able to see if HDC was working, but according to one owner the VDC off button works!

I am tempted to try this


----------



## 05 NISMO 4X4 (Jun 4, 2005)

avenger said:


> a bunch of nismo owners on other sites report that you can get those features on NISMO models by just buying and installing the switches in 2005's... 2006's dont do it according to one guy...
> 
> The 05's are supposedly pre-wired for HDC and VDC, and you just put the connectors on the switches... I wasn't able to see if HDC was working, but according to one owner the VDC off button works!
> 
> I am tempted to try this


I doubt it actually disables the VDC because I doubt it actually has the VDC installed! VDC incorportes some pretty sophisticated electronics to include an accelerometer that measures G forces while rounding a curve, so aside from the sensors on the ABS that track traction, there are other inputs the computer uses to regulate throttle inputs, brake pressure, etc. I can't see all this technology just hangin on all these trucks just waiting for someone to install a couple $15.00 switches! Besides, I don't think VDC and HDC are even options available on the Manual Transmission NISMOs! So, before shelling out any cash for switches that do nothing more than light up when pressed, I'd be doing a lot of research!


----------



## avenger (Oct 7, 2005)

05 NISMO 4X4 said:


> I doubt it actually disables the VDC because I doubt it actually has the VDC installed! VDC incorportes some pretty sophisticated electronics to include an accelerometer that measures G forces while rounding a curve, so aside from the sensors on the ABS that track traction, there are other inputs the computer uses to regulate throttle inputs, brake pressure, etc. I can't see all this technology just hangin on all these trucks just waiting for someone to install a couple $15.00 switches! Besides, I don't think VDC and HDC are even options available on the Manual Transmission NISMOs! So, before shelling out any cash for switches that do nothing more than light up when pressed, I'd be doing a lot of research!


There are a few people with A/T Nismos who say the VDC is both enabled, then disabled, just by adding a switch. Dunno about M/T, but this would not be the first time Nissan, hell, every car maker, would have included a feature from the factory worth $hundreds that can be activated by a simple thing, such as a switch.


----------

